# for the knicks to show signs of life...



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm not a die-hard Knicks fan, but I love McDyess and I pull for underdogs, so I'd like to see New York do more this offseason to jazz their roster up. 

I think they need to make two trades.

The first:

Either send Kurt Thomas to Seattle for Calvin Booth, OR send Thomas along with Howard Eisley to Dallas for Nick Van Exel.

The second:

Send Latrell Sprewell to Utah for Greg Ostertag and Donyell Marshall (sign-and-trade).

So, in the best scenario they end up with a line-up of:

Doleac/Ostertag
McDyess/Harrington
Marshall/Weatherspoon
Houston/Anderson
Van Exel/Ward/Williams

I think they would miss Thomas and Sprewell quite a bit, but this new make-up gives the team a more balanced look on the floor, with better rebounding and better (though inconsistent and still not impressive) post defense. They will suffer less from being undersized, and have at least as much offensive versatility. I think this team might sneak into the playoffs, but without the trades they won't.

As for the other teams involved in the trades, Utah needs a legit shooting guard, has given up on Ostertag and isn't a lock to hold on to Marshall (they would start Kirilenko in his place). Dallas needs Thomas' interior defense and post play more than it needs Van Exel's scoring. 

Reactions?


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

Do these trades even work under the cap. And who wants Oostertag?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

They look worse off then before they started. They would finish in the bottom of the east with that line up.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Why would u trade Spree for Ostertag and Marshall that would be one of the worst trade i have ever seen


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

None of those trades are good trades.


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

I would avoid Ostertag like the plague. He is the worst NBA player of all-time.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Best hope for the Knicks...

3 way deal...
Knicks get: Rasho Nesterovic, Wally Szczerbiak
T-Wolves get: Jerry Stackhouse, Travis Knight
Pistons get: Latrell Sprewell, Anthony Peeler

3 player deal...
Knicks get: Nick Van Exel
Mavericks get: Kurt Thomas, Charlie Ward

There are rumors that deals like both of these could happen. 

Giving up Eisley instead of Ward is a pipe dream, the Mavs want Ward and Thomas, not Eisley and Thomas.

Knicks lineup:
PG: Nick Van Exel, Frank Williams, Howard Eisley
SG: Allan Houston, Shandon Anderson, Lavar Postell
SF: Wally Szczerbiak, Clarence Weatherspoon, Shandon Anderson
PF: Antonio McDyess, Othella Harrington, Clarence Weatherspoon
C: Rasho Nesterovic, Michael Doleac


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> I'm not a die-hard Knicks fan, but I love McDyess and I pull for underdogs...


The Knicks are an underdog? What?


----------

